# find not finding!



## jnojr (Oct 30, 2012)

OS X 10.7.5

sudo find / -print will show everything in /Applications, /bin, and /dev  After that:


```
/etc
/home
find: /home: No such file or directory
/Library
find: /Library: No such file or directory
/mach_kernel
/net
find: /net: No such file or directory
/Network
find: /Network: No such file or directory
/private
find: /private: No such file or directory
/sbin
find: /sbin: No such file or directory
/System
find: /System: No such file or directory
/tmp
/Users
find: /Users: No such file or directory
/usr
find: /usr: No such file or directory
/var
/Volumes
find: /Volumes: No such file or directory
```

I know that Mac uses a BSD-based find, and it's completely unreasonable for me to expect it to work like GNU find, which is what I'm used to, but this is kind of ridiculous.  I can, for example, find /Library -print and that works.  Or any other directory that it claims doesn't exist.


----------

